# How To Tell If A User Is Gone



## Deset Gled (Jul 6, 2021)

I'm pulling this from another thread in hopes of not derailing things further...



Umbran said:


> *Mod Note:*
> Folks may note the strikethrough on their username.
> 
> To be clear, the ban on this user is now permanent.  They will not be responding to posts.




We (or "I" at least) don't see a strikethrough on a user's name when they've been banned.  For the user in question, the name still shows up normally, and the mouse-over data still works exactly as it used to.  If I click on the name, I get a page that says "Oops! We ran into some problems."  But there's nothing for us normal users to tell us they won't be returning.

I checked a couple of other known cases, and found that things are a little inconsistent.  For some ex-users the name is still there, but there is no link to their user page.  For other ex-users, the name is changed to "Guest User" or "Guest XXXXXX", where the Xs are their user ID.  I haven't found an instance yet where the name has a strikethrough, although I do remember seeing that on older versions of the board.

Browser is Firefox, up to date, if it matters.


----------



## J.Quondam (Jul 6, 2021)

This is what I see, as well: no strikethroughs on any usernames to indicate their status. I recall briefly seeing strikethroughs some months ago, but not recently, for either banned or simply deactivated users.

If it matters: current browser is up-to-date chrome, on an up-to-date chromebook.


----------



## Morrus (Jul 6, 2021)

Hmm. Having just checked logged out on Firefox, I can confirm that is true. I had no idea!


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Jul 6, 2021)

I'm on Chrome currently.

I don't see strikethroughs. I'm in the same boat as @Deset Gled - they look normal, but you get an "oops" if you click through on their name.


----------



## Eltab (Jul 7, 2021)

There were strikethroughs before the Xenforo conversion, if the user deactivated his own account.  I didn't notice what happened if the user was banned.
I am aware of only one banned poster since the changeover, and no strikethroughs appeared in that name afterwards.


----------



## Umbran (Jul 7, 2021)

Yeah, I don't think browers or like are relevant.  I guess this is a permissions-based thing.  It didn't occur to me, that the view would be different.  My apologies.

We aren't going to hold it against anyone for not realizing it, so no worries anyway.


----------



## Morrus (Jul 7, 2021)

And I think I've fixed it! Can anybody confirm?


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 7, 2021)

Morrus said:


> And I think I've fixed it! Can anybody confirm?



Yep, seems to work.


----------



## Deset Gled (Jul 7, 2021)

Morrus said:


> And I think I've fixed it! Can anybody confirm?



Confirmed.  Thanks.


----------

